# Toshiba Laptop powers on but does not boot.



## schroeder80 (Jun 7, 2011)

Last night before bed I put my laptop to sleep. Tried to wake it up this morning but it did not boot up. The power light, AC light, and Battery light all remained on, but the hard drive light blinked only for a second before going blank. I have tried turning it off and turning it back on, and I only get the same result. I have tried just about everything I can find on the internet: Holding the power button down for 30-60 seconds without being plugged in and without the battery; switching out the RAM in all combinations; taking out both hard drives and switching them around as well, but to no avail. 

I had a friend try my RAM on his computer, and it worked fine, so we know it is not the ram. The thing that seems strange to me is that it was running totally fine last night, but after I put it to sleep I haven’t been able to do anything.

I am just about to get to where I need to crack open the case and get into the motherboard, but if anyone knows anything that could work before I go this far, please give me your suggestions. My laptop is a Toshiba x205-s9349.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi schroeder80,

Have you tried booting your computer into *Safe Mode*? If not, turn on your computer and repeatedly keep tapping the "F8" key on your keyboard. Then when the "Safe Mode Menu" comes up, choose *Safe Mode w/ Networking*. See if your computer is able to boot into safe mode and if so, try performing a Check Disk Repair on your computer.


----------



## schroeder80 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply. Unfortunately, I just tried this and it did not work. I may have forgotten to include a bit of information--my screen is totally black the whole time, as if it is not connected.. I've also tried hooking up to a different monitor, but i get the same result


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run the toshiba hard drive diagnostic on the hard drive

Software Utilities


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

Does it beep 3 times after powering on?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/toshiba-x205-sli2-wont-start-beeps-3-times-532743.html#post3193587

Good luck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you get nothing on a external monitor it is usually the video chip which means a new m/board


----------



## davob (Jan 10, 2011)

No it's not on the motherboard, the x205's have dual NVidia 8600 geforce cards. They are well known for failing because of the change to ROHS solder, graphic chip fails at the solder bump mount interface. Over-heating the laptop temporarily repairs the fault, but fails again after awhile.

New cards are $350 each ($700 total), available only from toshiba. Replacement cards have the same manufacturing flaw.Not sure if you can get them anymore.


----------

